# door



## denf221 (Feb 4, 2010)

are the doors of a 65 gto interchangeable with a 64 lemans convertible


----------



## nyte_ryder67 (Feb 18, 2011)

From what I've been told, the doors themselves are the same, the design of the panels aren't. Get a few more responses just to make sure though.


----------



## denf221 (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

conv doors interchange with each other while hard top doors only interchange with other hard top doors for 64 and 65


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

64 / 65 will interchange but there is differences .


----------

